# Chard56 Bettas on Aquabid



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually have 30 to 50 Bettas listed in auctions on Aquabid. I will knock some off the prices for forum members. I have Plakats, Crowntails, Halfmoons and Doubletails in several colors.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you have any females?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Females?*

How many do you want? I have over 300 males and that many or more females to choose from. What color and tailtype are you looking for?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know but I would have to ask my mom but am getting a sorority so I would have to ask my mom.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm am looking at som of the female on AB


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey the females are so CUTE now to get my mom to let me get them.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

my fav.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

wow i cant believe i didnt see this, i actually emailed you about some females that i want to get (unfortunately cant get them this week, hopefully youll still have the ones i wanted when i get my check in a couple weeks :/) anyway,it was just wied to me that i literally just talked to you yesterday then saw you on here, small world lol

your bettas are gorgeous, by the way


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Im wondering do you guys just ship in the usa or worldwide? and how does worldwide shipping work?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya and how bout shipping to Canada?  BEAUTIFUL fish.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

can you post a link to your aquabid page??


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I all suggest you buy from him! His fish are even more stunning in real life... The pictures just can't do those fish justice. You don't see in those pics the metallic, the steel, or the blending of colors.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ya his fish are beautiful Chard is the best sellers on Aquabid!!!!!!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Females*



lunawatsername said:


> wow i cant believe i didnt see this, i actually emailed you about some females that i want to get (unfortunately cant get them this week, hopefully youll still have the ones i wanted when i get my check in a couple weeks :/) anyway,it was just wied to me that i literally just talked to you yesterday then saw you on here, small world lol
> 
> your bettas are gorgeous, by the way


 I have quite a few males AND females so just let me know when you're ready and I can make you a nice deal on a sorority. By the way, thank you; I'm gald you think they are gorgeous!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Shipping to the USA only*



Wyvern said:


> Im wondering do you guys just ship in the usa or worldwide? and how does worldwide shipping work?


I only ship to the U.S. I am not a transshipper, sorry. I have no idea how that works. I'm busy enough answering questions about my Bettas on 7 different forums and Aquabid as well as feeding and caring for 1,500 Bettas. I do everything myself including the shipping so I don't think I want to take on the added responsibility of international shipping. That would cut way into my sleep time and I like my sleep too much! LOL!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Shipping to Canada?*



Ariel1719 said:


> Ya and how bout shipping to Canada?  BEAUTIFUL fish.


I have checked with the post office and I am not allowed to ship live fish over the border. I've had several inquiries about that and I understand that it's expensive to pay a transshipper. If you ask around on all the different Betta forums I'm sure you can find someone near you that is willing to sell you some at a fair price.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aquabid and youtube*



newarkhiphop said:


> can you post a link to your aquabid page??


Jaws is sooo handsome! I've been trying to stay away from Red Bettas even though I like the color but the more I see like yours the more I want to include them in a separate breeding program. If you go to the Aquabid home page and click on Doubletails (that's usually the shortest list) then click on my user name Chard56 that will take you to my auctions. Then you can click on the Betta desciption you want to look at then click back and pick another one. That way you can see all my auctions without having to look through the entire section. Here's a link to one of my Betta slideshows on youtube YouTube - ‪Richard's Bettas‬‏


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Chard, I will just keep looking or see if I cant convince one of my LPS (I know one imports marine fish from all over.) We seem to get mostly veiltails in south africa, but Ive been put into contact with someone who lives about 30mins from me who breeds bettas. So as soon as I can afford it I will go visit him


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I gotta vouch for Chard as well - I have 2 girls from him and they are beautiful and so healthy


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that blue and yellow boy is GORGEOUS! I wish the pics were better, though, sometimes it's a bit hard to see detail. 

I'd totally get one if I had the space and funds. As it is, my one betta slot is occupied at the moment.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Do you have any koi colored or blue/gold marbled bettas? Male/Female, annnd any copper/red/black marbles?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna buy from Chard SO bad. he always has unique and beautiful bettas. i've fallen quite hard with a few of his. x: bad Lui! no looking at the pretty fishies!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nymmers said:


> Do you have any koi colored or blue/gold marbled bettas? Male/Female, annnd any copper/red/black marbles?


I had a few Gold Marble females show up in one of my Gold/Copper CT spawns. They have Halfmoon type finnage. I spawned one with a Beautiful Gold Skyhawk a few weeks ago. I can hardly wait for the results. I also have Copper based Red/Black CT's and HM's growing out but they are not Marbles. No to the koi or Blue/Gold.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Keep me posted on your copper spawns, marble or not I will probably be interested.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> Jaws is sooo handsome! I've been trying to stay away from Red Bettas even though I like the color but the more I see like yours the more I want to include them in a separate breeding program. If you go to the Aquabid home page and click on Doubletails (that's usually the shortest list) then click on my user name Chard56 that will take you to my auctions. Then you can click on the Betta desciption you want to look at then click back and pick another one. That way you can see all my auctions without having to look through the entire section. Here's a link to one of my Betta slideshows on youtube YouTube - ‪Richard's Bettas‬‏



thank you, yea he is a good looking boy. Am trying to find a dark solid blue like him. You have alot of beautiful and very well priced fish, we defiantly be looking at your AB page often.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nymmers said:


> Keep me posted on your copper spawns, marble or not I will probably be interested.


 Are you interested in Copper CT's or HM's?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

HM's preferably.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok it will be a while then. I have a few Copper CT's and more close to being jarred but the Copper Halfmoons, (if they're not all Gold) are only a month or so old.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Chard, do you have pics of the marble gold/skyhawk parents??


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Gold Skyhawk*



laughing said:


> Chard, do you have pics of the marble gold/skyhawk parents??


But of coarse!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Bxddksmb. *drools*


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

laughing said:


> Bxddksmb. *drools*


 Somebody get a bucket, I'll grab a mop!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nymmers said:


> Do you have any koi colored or blue/gold marbled bettas? Male/Female, annnd any copper/red/black marbles?


 I think maybe I missunderstood the blue/gold marble bettas. Do you mean Blue or Gold Marble not Blue and Gold together on the same fish? If Blue Marbles is what you meant then yes I do have Blue Marbles. I have a few young males growing out from these two Dad's that are Blue Lace Marbles.







It will be another couple weeks before they will be filled out.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I meant it either way, I just prefer marbles that are blue or gold or blue w/ gold. So it's cool. Turquoise/Green is good too. I haven't found any red marbles that just leaped out at me yet.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

In that case I have two Green Marble males that are still in their pale Green White stage. Here's a sequence of photos that shows their color changes.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you have some amazing fish chard, your camera on the other hand...lol


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, tell me about it. It's funny you should mention that. I finally came across the bag with the receipts and warranty for it just about an hour ago. It's only been three months since I bought it and I've been cussing it ever since. I have been talking about taking it back and now I can!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL! That looks like my guy I got from you. I LOVE him and named him Godzilla


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Dear God, please tell me that isn't a HMPK blue marble in the first pic....


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I know!! He's already awesome looking!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

In case there's any confusion I meant the first pic on the page!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

laughing said:


> Dear God, please tell me that isn't a HMPK blue marble in the first pic....


 No that is the Green Marble at the bottom at 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

think laughing meant this pic


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, now I'm laughing... at myself. He is only 3 months old in that picture. Here's one of him at 6 months.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Must. Have. That. Fish. 

Why have you kept this line from me?!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry your highness, please don't have me flogged! I sold several dozen males of this line over the last several months and haven't had any more that are old enough yet to post in any forums or Aquabid auctions. The 4 young males I have now are just starting to color (or discolor) up. The Green Marbles start out White and Pastel Green and then color up Emerald Green and White while the Blue Marbles start out Blue and end up losing color in various areas. My avatar is from this line also. The only fully grown males from the same spawn as the Blue Lace Marble and Green Butterfly avatar are Green and Red Super Deltas. Kind of like a side affect they are big bodied huge finned Bettas but they don't have a 180 degree Halfmoon caudal fin.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

If in August you have males, I will send you another check for a blue marble female to go with!!! I love that coloring soo much!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I shall hold back a pair for you then.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Awww! How much to add a female on? C:


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Halfmoons are more than the Crowntails but if you send me another $6.00 when they're ready I won't mind and go ahead and send you a pair since you already paid for the Crowntail male. That will help cover the shipping.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, that sounds perfect. ^^

Have you had troupe with them tail biting??


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a couple of the Green and Red Super Deltas that bit their tails if I left them in the back row. I have shelves that they are on that are 2 and 3 containers deep. So if I move them to the front where they can see me they quit. Go figure? Not the Blue Marbles but the Green Marbles are suicidal. If I forget and fill their container too high I'll find them on the carpet! They are notorious jumpers. I had three females and two males dry out before I found them and figured out which ones they were otherwise I would have some awesome Green Marbles for sale by now. This is one of the males before he committed hari kari. I would have loved to get some fry from him. I was devestated to find him on the floor.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh wow!! Beautiful. I'm looking into investing into a yellowish/orangish bright colored one.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow, look at that tail! He was a beauty! Sorry he jumped 

I was doing water changes yesterday...and a couple of hours later I came back and was checking on them, and my finrot/jumper was NOT in his tank! I had a mini heart attack before I realized I forgot to put him back in his tank and he was still in his cup on the counter


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chard56 you have always impressed me with your fish! Any new Copper cts?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, that was funny and sad at the same time! Just the way you worded it... "they are suicidal". Oh gosh... he is gorgeous! I liked the way his coloring turned out. Too bad he went over board. ;(

Good thing blue is my favorite color... hehe.... 

Should I use a sister to breed with? Or a cousin?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Orange HM*



DeadMemories92 said:


> Oh wow!! Beautiful. I'm looking into investing into a yellowish/orangish bright colored one.


I always stop in at Petco once a week (whether I need it or not) and found this one yesterday so it will be a while before I have any for sale. I'm going to try spawning him with a Gold Yellow female first and look for an Orange one too.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

nowzem said:


> Oh wow, look at that tail! He was a beauty! Sorry he jumped
> 
> I was doing water changes yesterday...and a couple of hours later I came back and was checking on them, and my finrot/jumper was NOT in his tank! I had a mini heart attack before I realized I forgot to put him back in his tank and he was still in his cup on the counter


I'm pretty good at multi-tasking but I have done that several times. If it's a female and forget and leave her in the cup I'm finding her on the floor for sure.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Chard56 you have always impressed me with your fish! Any new Copper cts?


I just jarred the first 4 males from two spawns I combined. I don't know what I was thinking when I combined them. They are Copper Red CTDTPK X Red/White BF(either HM or HMPK, not sure) and the other is Copper Red CT X Copper CT. So now I'll be guessing which is which. The Copper Red CTDTPK and the Copper Red CT are brothers so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

laughing said:


> Ok, that was funny and sad at the same time! Just the way you worded it... "they are suicidal". Oh gosh... he is gorgeous! I liked the way his coloring turned out. Too bad he went over board. ;( He was only 2 1/2 months at the time. It kills me not knowing how gorgeous he would have been.
> 
> Good thing blue is my favorite color... hehe....
> 
> Should I use a sister to breed with? Or a cousin?


 If you spawn with a cousin you can line breed for the traits you want longer.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Will there be any cousins young/small enough to send to me with the male when they are ready?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> I just jarred the first 4 males from two spawns I combined. I don't know what I was thinking when I combined them. They are Copper Red CTDTPK X Red/White BF(either HM or HMPK, not sure) and the other is Copper Red CT X Copper CT. So now I'll be guessing which is which. The Copper Red CTDTPK and the Copper Red CT are brothers so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


Yeah they still sound pretty though!Any pics of the fry?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Yeah they still sound pretty though!Any pics of the fry?


 Sometime in the next few days. I'm trying to finish up my 'puter correspondence and take a 90 gallon tank down to my store so I can start moving in, finally.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

laughing said:


> Will there be any cousins young/small enough to send to me with the male when they are ready?


 Absolutely!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> I always stop in at Petco once a week (whether I need it or not) and found this one yesterday so it will be a while before I have any for sale. I'm going to try spawning him with a Gold Yellow female first and look for an Orange one too.



OH beautiful!! We don't get bettas that gorgeous around here. If/when you do breed him let me know! I might be interested in fishie #5. xD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Mwahahah! I better start putting together a spawning tank and a tank for the female!

Any pics of the ladies?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> Sometime in the next few days. I'm trying to finish up my 'puter correspondence and take a 90 gallon tank down to my store so I can start moving in, finally.


Ok sounds good I can't wait! :-D


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

If you get some orange ones, I'm buying some for sure! The fish I bought from you are so calm and lovely. 

Are the females more likely to jump? I'll have to remember that. All of mine are in a sorority, but I ordered one from Thailand and I may keep her in her own tank (we'll see...)so she'll need 100% water changes....and to be cupped. Little jerks trying to kill themselves


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Nowzem; go to a petco (if one is close) and ask for ab extra betta cup. They give them for free and they have a lid!


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

just won the auction for 4 bettas from chard, waiting for the 5th one to close on wednesday. so excited!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

nowzem said:


> If you get some orange ones, I'm buying some for sure! The fish I bought from you are so calm and lovely.
> 
> Are the females more likely to jump? I'll have to remember that. All of mine are in a sorority, but I ordered one from Thailand and I may keep her in her own tank (we'll see...)so she'll need 100% water changes....and to be cupped. Little jerks trying to kill themselves


Females, not having the extra finnage to weigh them down are twice as likely find an opening and jump for freedom. Especially my Marble females!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Chard, do you have any CTPK's coming soon? I know you have a couple on aqua bid, anymore in the near future?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*CTPK's*

I have just started jarring males from several spawns. One spawn is from a Copper/Red CTDTPK X Copper CT. Another is my Gold CT line that I spawned a Gold HMPK with CT background with a related Gold female from my Gold Dragon HM line. I'm expecting some Gold CTPK's from that one but my Copper/Gold lines like to throw me a curve a lot of the time so time will tell. I'll try and get some pictures posted next week. I'm in the process of moving all 1,500 bettas and tanks and stands and everything else that goes with them to my store in Harrison this week and taking donations back to the Branson area to several different charity organizations. I don't mind donating my time and my truck and trailer but I don't have $40 to spend on gas everytime I make a trip. (Maybe I'll get someone to slip in a gas voucher!) I'm just glad they aren't accepting anymore donations up in Joplin. That would cost me in my gas guzzler $100.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Chard- I have Julep, the one that is super-duper metallic? I am considering breeding him... He's HMPK, and has that "dragon", but as well the super metallic and is keeping his green. Do you have any females that would keep the HMPK, and the green metallic?? 

If so, I think I'ma have to send you a bigger check... >.<


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Such Pretty fishies.

too bad I live in Alaska :-(


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

laughing said:


> Chard- I have Julep, the one that is super-duper metallic? I am considering breeding him... He's HMPK, and has that "dragon", but as well the super metallic and is keeping his green. Do you have any females that would keep the HMPK, and the green metallic??
> 
> If so, I think I'ma have to send you a bigger check... >.<


 I have a spawn growing out right now from a Gold Green HMPK male and a Gold Dragon HM female. I'll have to wait another 3 or 4 weeks to see just how they're coloring up and what they're fins look like but you would definately get some shiny Green Dragons from them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chard, you breed the most amazing, beautiful bettas. o.o i'm tempted to buy one of your DT females, honestly.  got anything in the works?


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

do you have any black fires halfmoons?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'm lookin' for some female HM's. Some dragons, red, black or blue marbles (not teal/green), actually blue and possibly a Salamander Pair, if you have one. Well most breeders are calling them lavender BF's or something other, but looking for something like this -> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1309508776.jpg but with more of a butterfly pattern. Haha. Tell me what ya' got and maybe some pricing?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Chard56

those are what he has on his Aquabid right now. well, that's what he has up on his aquabid. beautiful bettas. o3o


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aquabid Bettas*

I've been busy moving and having problems with my internet and my computer. I think I've got most of the problems taken care of so I'll be taking a big selection of different spawns that have grown out that will be posted on Aquabid and several forums. I just need some time to take them. They should be up by Friday hopefully.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see your dragons once they are jarred and start growing out their fins  What colors do you have? or any pics of the parents?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Dragons*

The Gold Red Dragon Halfmoons are 3 & 1/2 months old. Some are Redfinned Gold bodied like the father and some are Gold with a few Green highlights. Here's pictures of the parents.














The Green Dragon HM Plakats are 5 weeks old from these parents.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

beautiful! the first male is amazing! and, the second pair is amazing, as well! :O can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I've purchased twice from Chard.

110% satisfied customer.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Freshly jarred Males*

Here's a few pics. of some fresh from the growout tank males.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Chard, would you mind sending me pics of the marble HM boys so I can reserve mine?? It has been 107* or higher everyday now, so glad we waited! 

I am thinking of getting the marble male if I find one I really like, and then possibly the female if I find buyers, but if not, a different male. There WILL be two in this shipment! 

Don't forget, bigger box, and TONS of insulation!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE the 5th down yellow male!! Yeeeeeee!!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Marble Males*



laughing said:


> Chard, would you mind sending me pics of the marble HM boys so I can reserve mine?? It has been 107* or higher everyday now, so glad we waited!
> 
> I am thinking of getting the marble male if I find one I really like, and then possibly the female if I find buyers, but if not, a different male. There WILL be two in this shipment!
> 
> Don't forget, bigger box, and TONS of insulation!


I'll write a note and tape it to the computer so I don't forget again! That way I'll get some pictures in the next day or two, (or three).


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

might you have anymore doubletail females for sale? i've really liked the ones you had for sale in the past, but never got to grab one. :3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! I just don't want you reserving ALL of them, I'd rather pick now, so you can sell the others! 

Do you have any more of the yellow ones?? He's soo adorable! I love yellow C:


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*DT females.*

I have several dozens of DT females. Did you ever see the mustache thread on UB? Your avatar reminded me of a little girl I posted on there with a mustache and goatee that has grown into the biggest female I have. Here's the old picture and one I just took.














She's every bit of 2 and a half inches. Now If I can get one of my bigger males to wrap her!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she's beautiful! i really love the contrast of black on white! :3

i shot you a PM about the DT girls. :d my avatar was my first HMPK, Weiss. he passed away last year, on the 4th of July, from unknown causes. D:


----------

